# New to Undervolting - Looking For Some Quick Help



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey. I've been running ROMs and overclocking for about two years now, but I never tried to undervolt. I guess all the different voltages just confused me.

Anyway, I'm just looking for some advice. What are common pitfalls to avoid? How much is really safe to undervolt? And anything else that you think I need to know. Assume I'm a total noob to the world of undervolting... because I am. lol

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It wont make a dent on your battery life, only your sense of accomplishment.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> It wont make a dent on your battery life, only your sense of accomplishment.


That. It's not going have the same relationship to your battery life like overclocking can to task performance. That said you would need to go through each step to see how many mv your cpu can survive without


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

So there is no decrease in battery life when we increase the voltages? Also, when I increase the voltages what impact if/any does this have on when I charge my phone? I'm in the position where I need to apparently increase the voltages in order to reduce/eliminate the popping in audio/music. I would like to know what impact does touching the voltages have on my phone internally?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Getting back to my original post, are there any basic rules of undervolting? ratios to stick to, pitfalls to avoid, or should I just experiment away?


----------



## Ritchell (Aug 7, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Getting back to my original post, are there any basic rules of undervolting? ratios to stick to, pitfalls to avoid, or should I just experiment away?


Don't get anything "at boot" until you're positive it's a stable setup. Run benchmarks to stress the system, and be sure to check your settings while playing music with the screen off. A lot of people run into popping noises or stutters at that time.


----------

